# Paved Road Course in Harrisonburg, VA



## demondog (Aug 13, 2008)

*Onroad Racing in Harrisonburg, VA on Aug. 30th*

Linville Hobbies of Harrisonburg, VA is having a race August 30th at their very nice paved road course which has elevation changes and is very fast. The track is located about 10 mins. north of town. If any of you have ever been to The Tiltyard, then you were close to this track. It is about 20 mins from there. We will be racing a nitro sedan class, a 18R class, and Brian Frymyer of SMC batteries, which is located just down the road along with Jaco, will be starting a new spec sedan class. In the spec class, they will be running the Tamiya TT01's along with designated batteries and motors. I'm not exactly sure about all the details of that class yet. The nitro class will use the usual ROAR rules and run foam tires. For more info or to see a pic of the track, go to www.linvillehobbies.com. You can also email me at [email protected] or call the shop at (540)442-9999, just ask for Jason. He could tell you more about the spec class and the 18R class. Also, we race several different configurations and we don't decide which one it will be until the day of the race. We have them numbered and we draw a number from a hat. So, each time we race, chances are that we race a different one each time. Come on out and have some fun racing on one of the nicest tracks on the east coast! Hope to see you there!


----------

